# Is my budgie okay?



## Lambo (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello eveyone. A close friend of mine decided to give us her budgie (I've never had a budgie) but after 3 days one of the budgies looks really fluffy and I'm really worried that it could be sick. Thank you in advance.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

I'm glad you took in this budgie, she's a mature female and from the photo it does seem that something may be off with her.
Does she stay fluffed up and sleepy for most of the time?
Do you notice laboured breathing followed by a heavy and pronounced tail bob?

It would be good if you had her examined by an avian vet specialist for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.
I hope your budgie feels better soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Is your little girl eating, drinking and pooping normally at this time?

It's always a good idea to have a new budgie examined by an Avian Vet. 
Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. 
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello there and :welcome: to the forums!

She is indeed a very sweet little girl, and I'm glad she now has you to care for her  

You've been given great advice as well as excellent resources to take into consideration. If you have any questions after reading though everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Please keep us posted on how she's doing soon! :fingerx:

Cheers :wave:


----------

